# Properties for sale!!



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Ads are copied verbatim from local paper.

Land contract- 40 acres, Genoa WV / Mill Creek WV area. Secluded, private road, vacant land not in flood area. 1/2 field 1/2 forest. Good area to retire or raise children. Great place to raise animals. Good investment. Low taxes. $74,500. Call (304) 385-4570


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

For sale/ over 30 acres of wooded land in Lawrence County KY. Well water, public water, stream runs through length of the property. Small rustic cabin with 20 amp electric service, septic system, security light. Barn with 20 amp service and light. Approximately 3 acres garden space. County road access, lots of good timber, all kinds of wildlife and minerals are included. $99,900 call (606) 738-4598


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

For sale- 30 or 60 acres on Frank's Creek in Johnson County Ky. Asking $60,000 for 60 acres, $30,000 for 30 acres. Call (937) 272-2585


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

30 acres in Lincoln Co WV with 2002 Clayton 16x70 trailer. 2 bedroom 2 bathroom with 10x12 room added on with covered front and back porches. 16x24 cinderblock garage, 11x14 foot cellar with room on top, city water plus 2 wells. Aerator septic system. $75,000. No rent to own, no owner financing. Call (304) 824-7867


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

148 acres, 60 of bottom land, remainder in standing timber, not cut in 40 years. All minerals included. (606) 738-6358


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I would look more at the last one. If there are actually minerals like gas, oil, etc you can make the property work for you


----------



## MadMartiggan (Aug 17, 2012)

*18 Acres off Grid ready in Missouri*

I have 18 acres, off grid ready, New well, septic and 80 X 26 Foundation poured. Wooded secluded property close to Hwy's and Cities but far enough off road to remain undetected. Has lagoon started which could be converted to pond since new septic system has been installed. Recently Brush hogged and cleared ready for you to move in !!! Additional Land could also be available. Only $64,900 Here is a Link:

http://www.wilsonprorealty.com/listings/listings.aspx?FileName=defaultlistings.x&ListID=675316


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

This isn't for me, I have over 100 acres already, this was just what I found in a local paper for ppl looking to relocate to homestead. I can vouch for the areas, very beautiful and lots of wildlife.


----------



## virtuousman (Sep 13, 2011)

MadMartiggan said:


> I have 18 acres, off grid ready, New well, septic and 80 X 26 Foundation poured. Wooded secluded property close to Hwy's and Cities but far enough off road to remain undetected. Has lagoon started which could be converted to pond since new septic system has been installed. Recently Brush hogged and cleared ready for you to move in !!! Additional Land could also be available. Only $64,900 Here is a Link:
> 
> http://www.wilsonprorealty.com/listings/listings.aspx?FileName=defaultlistings.x&ListID=675316


Leave it to a re agent to get their greedy fingers in the forum.


----------



## MadMartiggan (Aug 17, 2012)

virtuousman said:


> Leave it to a re agent to get their greedy fingers in the forum.


I have been a member of this forum for sometime and simply added a potential property for someones consideration that maybe looking in this area. If someone wants Land a Real Estate Agent would be the best resourse, just as a Gun Maker or Dealer would be the best person to ask about weapons or a Builder about constructing a BOS......... And now we know you are the one to go to if we are asking about being a Douche!! :sssh:


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not a RE- I'm a paralegal. My area code is 606. I have no property for sale-these are just some examples of properties for sale for BOL.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

dixie, I think it's great that you're posting these. You never know when it might matter to some one.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

1989 Red man mobile home. 3-4acres of land. Fenced garden and pasture. Gas heat, central air, city water, 2000 gallon concrete tank, 2 storage buildings. 15 minutes from Cave Run Lake. Morgan Co. KY. $49,500. 606-639-6748


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

70 acres in Carter Co. KY. 1000 gallon septic approved, pond and pole barn. 1/4 from highway. $55,000. 606-316-9378.

20 acres with mobile home. 5 car garage, on Lake Cumberland, apple trees, pecans, garden. Shown by appt. 606-233-6322

10 acres State Road 828, city water and access to boat ramp. 606-686-2632

100 acres in Morgan Co. KY. 606-437-6556

30 or 60 acres in Johnson Co. $22,500 for 30 acres or $45,000 for 60. 937-272-2585


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

16,000+ sq/ft bunker for sale.

http://classifieds.safecastle.com/h..._display_db_button=on;db_id=4;query=retrieval


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

If anyone knows a good RE agent in North Florida who is experienced in rural land sales please PM me.

Thanks,
John


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Johnson Co. KY A frame on 10 acres. MLS#102631. Call Mike at 606-793-2791
_________
15 acres in Wittensville. MLD#102607. Call Mike 606-793-2791
__________
5 acres in Johnson Co. $15,000. Call Jerry at 606-789-5500
__________
10 acres in Staffordsville for $55,000. MLS#102436. Call 606-788-9002
__________
12 acres in Tutor Key $49,000. MLS#102740. 606-788-9002
___________
11 acres for $79,000. MLS#102988. 606-788-9002.
___________
10 acres with 3br home. MLS#102750. $132,900. Call Garnetta at 606-789-3918.
___________
18 acres at Ash camp. 4br home. MLS#102215. $169,900. Call 606-631-6486
____________
21 acres with older home in Millard. MLS#102455. $119,900. Call 606-432-9997
_____________
41 acres at Pike/Letcher Co. Lines. $132,000. MLS#102272. Call 606-432-9997
_______________
8 acres with log 2 room log cabin. MLS#102686. $75,000. Call 606-432-9144
_______________
24 acres with 2br ranch home. $119,500 MLS#102492. Call 606-432-9144
_______________
18 acres at Hardy with double wide. $139,500. MLS#102821. Call 606-625-8030
_______________
60 acre farm in Johnson Co. $149,5000. MLS#100242. Call 606-789-8119
________________
20 acres Oil Spring at Paintsville lake. $299,900. MLS#101184. Call 606-789-8119.
_________________
52 acres 2story home. $165,000. Call 606-788-8119.
________________
9 acres in Van Lear. $79,500. 606-789-8119. MLS#102823
_______________
73 acres at East Point. $379,500. MLS#102819. Call 606-789-8119
_________
5 acres at Oil Springs $149,000. MLS#101584. Call 606-789-8119
____________
100 acres Cedar Ridge. $375,000. Custom log home. MLS#102872. Call 606-886-3939
____________
45 acres in Pike Co. $89,000. MLS#102420. Call 606-437-2333
_____________
11 acres at Kimper/Pike Co. $94,500. Ranch home. MLS#102855. Call 606-437-2333


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

16.71 acres in Lawrence Co. $65,000. 2007 double wide. MLS#102900. Call 606-638-4449
_________
15 acres double wide in Magoffin Co. $149,000. MLS#101581. Call 606-886-3939
___________
14 acres with home, unfinished basement, mother in law suite. $149,900. MLS#102082. Call 606-886-3939.
_____________
70 acres Magoffin Co. Tobacco barn, workshop, shed, canning house and home. MLS#101497. $189,900. Call 606-886-3939
____________
83 acres Magoffin Co. Double wide. $149,900. MLS#101856. Call 606-886-3939
______________
70 acres in Inez. $349,000, 2 apartment buildings, garages and storage buildings. MLS#102424. Call 606-638-4449
_______________
100 acres East Point. Custom log home, pool, stocked pond, hunting. $375,000. MLS#102872. Call 606-791-1780
____________
90 acres Letcher Co. Double wide with 2 guest houses. $190,000. MLS#101052. Call 606-424-2829
______________
15 acres Floyd Co. Home. $154,900. MLS#102965 call 606-433-9700
________________
170 acres,septic and well. MLS#102409. $195,000. Call 606-432-2040.
_______________
265 acres, 3 barns, garden space, house seat. $399,900. MLS#D-102101. Call 606-886-9100.
______________
27.5 acres in Morgan Co. $65,400. MLS# J-101963. Call 606-886-9100.
____________
151 acres. MLS# C-100008. $124,000. Call 606-886-9100.
_____________
28 acres with coal and timber rights. MLS# B-100812. $39,900. Call 606-886-9100
_______________
120 acres Floyd Co. Home, stocked pond. MLS# R-100638. $240,000. Call 606-886-9100
_______________
20 acres Johnson Co. Septics included and minerals. MLS# C-102311. $39,900. Call 606-886-9100
________________
260 acres, coal, oil and gas rights. $95,000. Call 606-435-2121. MLS# T-101991.


----------



## OrlandoPatriot (Oct 25, 2013)

*Any groups ever considered buying a large tract as a group?*

Just found the site and cool!!

Although I would like to think I could "take care of myself" in the unlikely event of a catastrophe I always worry that just "one" (me) might have difficulty protecting the family as well as building shelter, growing/catching food, etc. all by myself. Additionally I don't by myself have enough money to buy a large tract of land.

For that reason have thought for years about a finding a small group of individuals and creating a "preppers group" (say 20 to 40 "members") and each pitched in, say, $3000 to $5000 and bought, say, 30 to 60 acres (depending on location and cost) to use as "enjoyment" while things are good (i.e. hunting, camping, just a place to go target shooting, etc.) but have a location to all quickly gravitate to if the SHTF. That way the group would also have "safety in numbers" if something catastrophic happened and work together surviving together on a large tract of land already owned.

I live in East Central Florida but thinking of something like either north central florida (Marion or Putnam County or similar?) where larger tracts of land are still relatively inexpensive or more west like Polk County.

I already have about 4 or 5 people interested. Has anybody else considered something like that? Do you know of any "prepper groups" that are doing something like that?

Thanks in advance for your comments!!

Rick


----------

